# Topics > AI in car and transport > Hypercars >  Tuatara, hypercar, SSC North America, Richland, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - SSC North America

sscnorthamerica.com/model/tuatara

SSC Tuatara on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

SSC Introduces the Tuatara

Jul 15, 2011




> Shelby SuperCars Founder and CEO Jerod Shelby introduce SSC's revolutionary Next Generation supercar - The Tuatara.

----------


## Airicist

Tuatara | Experience

Jun 5, 2020




> Welcome to the flight deck. An unparalleled experience from the garage to the road.

----------


## Airicist

World's fastest onboard: SSC Tuatara hits crazy 331mph top speed!




> Top Gear can exclusively reveal that Shelby SuperCars (SSC) North America has set a new production car top speed record, hitting a VMAX of 331mph and setting a two-way average of 316.11mph on a seven-mile stretch of closed road just outside of Las Vegas, Nevada. Climb on board for the outrageous 0-331mph run as Top Gear is granted exclusive footage from the guys that are making the full feature-length documentary of this epic endeavour, landing later in the year.

----------


## Airicist

The SSC Tuatara is the world's fastest production car

Oct 20, 2020




> A new king has climbed to the top of hypercar hill. On Saturday, October 10th, a seven-mile, sun-baked, wind-swept stretch of Highway 160 outside of Pahrump, Nevada was transformed into the high-speed runway from which SSC North America’s 1,750 HP hypercar, the SSC Tuatara, made a pair of record-setting runs in the company’s quest to reclaim its title of “world’s fastest production vehicle.”


"The SSC Tuatara has broken 330MPH and shattered a world speed record"
Koenigsegg's Agera RS has been dethroned as the 'world's fastest production car.'

by Andrew Tarantola
October 19, 2020

----------

